# Dallas Fort Worth area board members



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Everyone!
I know we have a few Dallas/Ft Worth area members, and I've noticed some new board members in the metroplex too. I just wanted to put out the word, if any of you have an interest in volunteering for rescue, please visit Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas, www.goldenretrievers.org, and see what we have going on. We have some very dedicated volunteers moving away and leaving us in the near future. We could really use some help to fill in those vacancies. In particular we will need two people to step into the event coordinator roles, since both the Dallas area and the Fort Worth area event coordinators are the ones moving!

Would love to have you all join us in any capacity!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up for the texas folk


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

There are a lot of volunteer opportunities within GRRNT but even if you cannot volunteer please consider becoming a member for 2009! We are starting our 2009 membership drive in a few weeks. It's easy (just go online to www.goldenretrievers.org and click on Join us on the left hand side of the homepage), inexpensive but very important to our mission (a single membership will help cover some of the vaccination costs for our intakes) and it is a great way to keep informed on Golden Retriever events, news and people! You will receive notices of upcoming events and when the latest newsletter full of features is ready for download. Some of the grants we apply for to help us with our rescue work require a strong membership base and your support by becoming a member will help us establish this base. You don't even need to be in the North Texas area to be a member. We would love to have a world wide membership! If you have any questions about membership or volunteering, just send me a private message and I'll try to answer them for you!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I would love to see GRF members in DFW get involved! It's addicting.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

> It's addicting.


You aren't kidding! I have a ton of stuff to get done today, but instead I'm working on GRRNT stuff--much more fulfilling!


----------

